# 2,0 TFSI brake upgrade



## Lummi (Sep 19, 2010)

hey guys,

I'm looking for an upgradekit for the standard brakes on the 2,0 TFSI.

which one would you prefer?

I was thinking of the brakes of the TTS or the TT RS but there are many bad responses to the RS ones.
are there any alternatives?

i want to use the standard 9x19" rims with offset 52 without any spacers.

budget is about 2000€.

thanks in advice


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the TT RS brakes in my opinion, maybe not suitable for extreme track use but perfect for everything else, depends what you plan doing with the car and how mechanically sympathetic you are. They won't work with non RS OEM 19" wheels even though the size and offset are the same as the spokes won't clear the callipers. You'll need a 5 or 8mm spacer or OEM RS wheels.

I believe 996cab is selling his for £1000.


----------



## Lummi (Sep 19, 2010)

i have a 2007 2,0 TFSI Sline with the 9x19 Sline wheels. so i need spacers to fit with the RS brakes.
i only want to upgrade the standard ones, because i had a 4piston Brembo on my old car.
i need it to 80% for allday-use.


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

TTS/S3/R32 brakes are pretty good compared to yours. If you add a good pad you'll have a tremendous improvement in pedal feel and fade. I used to fade my OEM brakes (same 312mm as yours) in under 10kms of hard driving. These have seen Nurburgring twice and Hungaroring once with 0 problems. You can also have them cheap on ebay or mk5gti forums (like 250-350 pounds). Cheers !


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

The TTS/3.2 upgrade is a very good improvement over standard for light track use (i.e. the odd track day), for the price you can get them for. I upgraded mine to the TTS (+goodridge lines) setup after a trip to the Nurburgring. Only problem with them is the extra weight they add, ~7kg per side 

The R32/S3 uses the same caliper but different discs, they use 345mm vs 340mm on the TTS and can be gotten very cheap. Only slight disadvantage with them vs the TTS is the discs are ~2kg heavier (therfore ~9kg heavier per side than standard  )

Now I have these sitting on my kitchen table for the pasy month (was very busy and away alot and didn't get a chance to fit them) but I may have to sell them as I might need the money over the next year 

All brand new 4 pot Brembo F40 caliper (with quick pad release), 355x32m two piece aluminium belled Alcon rotors, Hel brake lines ect.. very nice and lighter than the standard 312mm system :twisted:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

quote
"They won't work with non RS OEM 19" "

who says ?

I run 18" wheels 

Jonny C runs 18" rim stock wheels

we both have TTRS's

The RS disks have a large offset to allow fitment to most wheels.


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Been thinking of going with cross drilled discs, can the rotor size be upgraded on the standard brake/caliper system?

If so what are good options for cross drilled discs?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Boho said:


> Been thinking of going with cross drilled discs, can the rotor size be upgraded on the standard brake/caliper system?
> 
> If so what are good options for cross drilled discs?


They will give no real added performance but do look good. Also there is a greater risk of cracking during hard braking (for example on a trackday).

Rotor/disc size cannot be increased with the standard caliper, well maybe if you got some custom carriers made up, find matching offset discs ect..

If you want bigger rotors the TTS/3.2 upgrade is for you, you also get a bigger caliper with bigger piston, bigger pad areas, more resistant to fade (much more disc and caliper to heat up) ect.. and the cost is not that much 300-500 pounds depending on condition.

Here's mine before and after.


----------



## Lummi (Sep 19, 2010)

conneem said:


> Now I have these sitting on my kitchen table for the pasy month (was very busy and away alot and didn't get a chance to fit them) but I may have to sell them as I might need the money over the next year
> 
> All brand new 4 pot Brembo F40 caliper (with quick pad release), 355x32m two piece aluminium belled Alcon rotors, Hel brake lines ect.. very nice and lighter than the standard 312mm system :twisted:


lighter is always better.
what is the price for the system?

some one knows the weight of the TT RS brakes? before i mount +7kg or +9kg i will go for a lighter system.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

> Rotor/disc size cannot be increased with the standard caliper, well maybe if you got some custom carriers made up, find matching offset discs ect..


Well in fact there is a practical "real world" kit that will give you larger rotors and decrease unsprung weight 










Stasis rotor upgrade kit ....
Alcon race quality directional vane rotors, are considerably larger than the discs supplied with the car 345 x 26mm vs. 311 x 25mm!
· OEM-like durability provides a "no compromise" upgrade
What's included in the kit?
· 2-piece Alcon rotors (345x26mm) w/ 6061-T6 hard anodized hats for long lasting finish and durability
· Genuine Audi backing plates (OE units do not clear)
· OEM caliper re-location brackets
· Mil-spec mounting hardware

BRAKE PADS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS KIT.


----------



## Lummi (Sep 19, 2010)

i want to go for larger rotors and more pistons.
i don't think that only larger rotors with the normal caliper is the best solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Lummi said:


> i want to go for larger rotors and more pistons.
> i don't think that only larger rotors with the normal caliper is the best solution.


Hi, I reckon you should go for TT-RS brake kit as it will be more than adequate for your car...the weight of your front is lighter than RS...you are pushing less power so again the TT-RS brake will be good enough for your needs.

Alternative will be V6 kit. I have just sold my TT-RS brake kit (wanted and got £1k for the calipers/discs/pads). The brakes are great on the streets...simply not strong enough on track for the car...that is what I found.

IMHO, I think there are many TT-RS owners who want to sell their brake kit however probably want a buyer in place first...well I have good news for all those owners sat in dark rooms...hehehehe...I had 12 takers for my kit so go for it, there are many buyers out there still though I think £1k is about the fairest price...let others enjoy the brakes as they are perfect for street use and track - though more suited to a less powerful car with less weight up front.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

One thing with the RS kit is that didn't someone on here with OEM 19" RS4's try the kit and needed 8mm spacer to clear the calipers?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

8mm spacers are for the big Brembo GT kit.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

wonder if audi's own ceramic would fit. yummy.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had the Alcon / Stasis kit and hated it now have the RS6 V10 ones, more than happy


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The TT RS Brakes are already used a lot as a OEM upgrade.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> 8mm spacers are for the big Brembo GT kit.


No it was someone who put OEM 19" RS4's onto their TTRS.

Found it here 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=178896&start=0&hilit=8mm

but yes the 6pot GT kit also that the TTShop used


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

conneem said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > 8mm spacers are for the big Brembo GT kit.
> ...


I believe the RS wheel cleared the GT caliper but with the smallest amount possible.
There for they choose to use a 8mm spacer.


----------



## Lummi (Sep 19, 2010)

someone other suggestions for an upgrade?


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

What other suggestion do you need  ? You have OEM upgrades like TTS/S3/R32, RS6 V10, TT-RS or aftermarket kits like Alcon, Brembo, Movit, AP racing...I went with the R32 brakes for a car that's about 1600kg. I've also uprated the brake fluid to RBF660, installed HEL brakelines and Tarox grooved discs + Carbotech pads. Just came back from Hungaroring where I tracked the car for about 150kms. Hungaroring kills the brakes more than Nurburgring due to the long straight line followed by a U-turn where I had to brake from 220kmh to about 50-60kmh. The only car on the track braking later than me was a EVO VI makinen edition rally car wich was much lighter than me and had serious brake upgrade. My braking point was at about 120m from the apex and the brakes held up very good to the last lap. You don't need very expensive aftermarket kits if you don't know to drive your car at 100% of its potential on a track. You will never see a difference in stopping distance as compared to some OEM upgrades on the road. Many brakes have a nice pedal feel that tricks you into thinking they greatly reduce the stopping distance but it's not true. Big brake kits + very high friction pads are more about fade resistance and do reduce stopping distance a little but on very high speeds. If you want to track your car, better buy some semi-slicks and then you'll reduce the stopping distance from 200kmh even with 30-40 meters !


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*AP Racing BBK. 6pot caliper black, 362x32mm slotted rotor*


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like this kit:

http://www.apracing.com/info/products.a ... _2986_1040

http://www.apracing.com/drawings/P12.263.pdf


----------



## Lummi (Sep 19, 2010)

i will get the brakes from the TT RS.
i got a very good offer. ~1000€ for complete new discs, calipers, pads, brake lines...

to clear the calipers with the 9x19 RS4 rims i will use 6mm spacers.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------

